# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  آیا مانگو دی بی برای بیگ دیتا مناسب است؟؟

## mojtaba.sln

سلام و خسته نباشید...

آیا مانگو دی بی برای بیگ دیتا مناسب هست ؟؟

و ممنون می شم یه مقایسه ای بین مانگو و کاساندرا بگین...
کدومشون برای بیگ دیتا بهترن؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## phoenix87

توی دو تاپیک قبل تر گفتیم تمام دیتابیس هایی که توانایی توزیع پذیری شدن دارن، برای این کار مناسب هست از جمله mongodb.
کابرد این دوتا با هم متفاوت پس نمی شه گفت کدام بهتره.برای شناخت mongo می تونین سری به اینجا بزنین: 
http://meanframework.blog.ir/1394/08/29/MongoDB1

----------


## mojtaba.sln

> توی دو تاپیک قبل تر گفتیم تمام دیتابیس هایی که توانایی توزیع پذیری شدن دارن، برای این کار مناسب هست از جمله mongodb.
> کابرد این دوتا با هم متفاوت پس نمی شه گفت کدام بهتره.برای شناخت mongo می تونین سری به اینجا بزنین: 
> http://meanframework.blog.ir/1394/08/29/MongoDB1



سلام...ممنون بابت پاسختون...
ببخشید یه سوال دیگه...
گفتین این دوتا دیتابیس کاربردشون متفاوته...
می شه در این مورد هم توضیح بدید؟؟
خیلی ممنون :قلب:

----------


## phoenix87

کساندرا بیشتر به درد جاهایی می خوره که نوشتن بیشتر از خواندن هست و کمتر بخوای query بگیری.همچنین حجم داده زیادی رو بخوای ذخیره کنی در سرعت بالا و برای همین بیشتر برای  کارهای آنالایزی و تحلیلی استفاده میشه و رابطه خوبی با فریم ورک های بیگ دیتا داره.بعد از پردازش داده ای بزرگ با مثلا spark و hadoop بخوای اون داده ها رو ذخیره کنی. 

مانگو بیشتر ساخته شده تا عدم مقیاس پذیری پایگاه داده های رابطه ای رو بر طرف کنه به شرطی که نیاز به تراکنش نداشته باشین و برخلاف کساندرا، consistency براتون خیلی اهمیت داره.
در تئوری cap، کساندرا از نوع AP هست اما مانگو از نوع CP و این همه تفاوت ها رو آشکار می کنه.

----------

